# Butcher paper in Ontario



## billy brown (Jan 3, 2017)

I'd really like to try butcher paper for my next brisket but having a helluva time finding the right stuff up here. None of the places on Amazon ship here. Anybody have line on this? Thought about parchment paper too as I know some have tried it. How does it stack up with butcher paper?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 3, 2017)

How about going to the local butcher store & asking to buy a little.

You never know you may like foil better.

At least you wouldn't have a big roll, if you didn't like it.

Al


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 3, 2017)

Which amazon? .Com or .CA? 

This is sold directly by amazon.ca, I don't see why they wouldn't ship to your place.


----------



## billy brown (Jan 3, 2017)

Good idea on asking the butcher for some, thanks. I've done them in foil and sometimes bare naked but just want see if the paper really makes a difference.


----------



## billy brown (Jan 3, 2017)

Thanks for the link on the white paper, not sure how I missed it, maybe was on .com rather than .ca.


----------



## billy brown (Jan 3, 2017)

By the way, have you used this stuff on briskest? Happy with results?


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 3, 2017)

I haven't used butcher paper for smoking/cooking. But I hear it works.


----------



## elsid88 (Jan 4, 2017)

I wrap my brisket in butcher paper around the 160-165 mark, then back into the smoker to push through the stall and on to 195-200.

I find the butcher paper retains the bark crunch better than foil but still allow some smoke to continue to penetrate the meat but not as intense as if you chose not to do anything.  Your wood choice and smoke certainly plays a part in that too.

I have used foil in the past and it certainly helps retain moisture and braise the brisket, but a couple of times when I used foil, it probably was in the foil too long and the brisket became more like a pot roast, wasn't over done, its just that the steaming effect really broke down the meat fibers, however, it still tasted good.

The great thing about brisket is trying different ways of cooking them and figuring out which way you like to cook it.  Bottom line, as long as you treat it like a marathon cook and not a sprint with low heat, good smoke, it's pretty hard to mess up.

I have gone from no wrap to foil to butcher paper.  You might prefer another way.

Hope this helped... good luck and enjoy cooking that brisket.

btw I use the peach butcher paper... sort of an Aaron Franklin thing/Texas style brisket.

Tom...


----------



## billy brown (Jan 6, 2017)

Received my roll of Jack Richeson white butcher paper today, a 30" x 50' roll for about 40 bucks delivered. It definitely has a shiny side to it so not sure about using it for smoking. No damage done, though, will work well to cover the picnic table for barbecue days. Still on the lookout for the kind of paper you folks use in the States; checked with my butcher but he only uses the waxed stuff but did give me a line on a paper company in Windsor to check out. One way or another a brisket is coming out of the freezer soon, just waiting for the outside temp to get back to near freezing.


----------



## dirtworldmike (Jan 6, 2017)

You want this pink butcher paper for briskets.

I'm surprised Amazon won't ship to Canada??  Here's some listed on E Bay that will ship "world wide"

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pink-Peach-...662723?hash=item3f6b365603:g:CQAAAOSwmLlX3xLR


----------



## billy brown (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks a bunch, dirtworldmike, just sent in my order. First time ever on ebay if you can believe that. Can't wait to try it out on a brisket soon!


----------



## mishanctrl (Aug 28, 2017)

Late to the topic but you can get at Wholesale Club in Canada.  ~$35 for 18" x 1040'.  A lifetime's supply.

They sell both the waxed and unwaxed so make sure to get the right one.


----------

